# rim coverter for MTB rim to presta



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2011)

Has anyone got a couple of these or is it possible to make some out of anything please?

I bought some conti travel contacts with inner tubes but it comes with a presta valve doh !


----------



## jay clock (26 Nov 2011)

Not sure what you are on about....

Firstly, the valve hole will either be large (Schrader/car valve) or small (Presta). If you have Presta they will fit in the bigger hole, so no problem

Are you concerned about some other issue? eg fitting "tubed" mtb tyres onto a tubeless rim?


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2011)

Can be made from srew plugs, or rubber bands. I've had a presta tube on the back of a bike with a schraeder valve for a good year now without any rpoblems though. The tyre will hold itself in place pretty much, just screw the little nuts on the valve stems down to hold them steady


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2011)

mcshroom said:


> Can be made from srew plugs, or rubber bands. I've had a presta tube on the back of a bike with a schraeder valve for a good year now without any rpoblems though. The tyre will hold itself in place pretty much, just screw the little nuts on the valve stems down to hold them steady


Good idea, i never considered rubber bands .....potters off the the garage .


----------



## jonathanw (26 Nov 2011)

I use these for my winter rims

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/59/rt20/mavic-schreader-presta-rim-hole-adapters--10-pack-.html


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2011)

sold a bike once with presta tubes in schrieder rims and got moaned at for not having correct tubes in , i had ridden it for a while with no probs , so should not be a problem


----------



## jonathanw (27 Nov 2011)

biggs682 said:


> sold a bike once with presta tubes in schrieder rims and got moaned at for not having correct tubes in , i had ridden it for a while with no probs , so should not be a problem



Lots of folks say they manage just fine. The risk is pinching the tube in the over large hole, but with good rim tape this is rarely a problem. I use the grommets above just to be sure as my winter wheels on the CX bike are MTB 29er rims. The rim tape holds the grommets in place really well.


----------



## Cubist (27 Nov 2011)

Make a grommet out of bits of old inner tube, stops any potential pinches


----------

